# Border Crossing with homebrew



## herbenus (Jun 28, 2010)

So I have a trip planned this summer that will include crossing into Canada. I've grown real partial to my own wine now and was just wondering if I can carry my wine (my own brew in bottles) across. And of course the next question would be could I carry it back if I don't drink it all. I'm pretty sureI don't need to try this, just wanted to see if someone else had experience. Plus we'll be stopping at Sister in law's on way back and wanted to bring her a bottle.


----------



## Tom (Jun 28, 2010)

I dont see why not. I would call them or go to their web page.


----------



## AlFulchino (Jun 28, 2010)

good point raised....Tepe made the point,.......call the embassy/consulate or border people


----------



## grapeman (Jun 28, 2010)

Canada has a VAT - value added tax. You may need to pay it when you go into Canada. Hope you get a friendly agent. Some will let you pay tax on the ingredients to make the wine, others may charge you a high value. Don't bring more than you need or you may pay quite a lot for it. I bet Dean can give you more information.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 28, 2010)

I don't think Canada cares less if its homemade or store bought. Here are the rules that I found using "the Google"

How much alcohol can I bring into Canada?

Hopefully Dean will chime in but it could be a few days.


----------



## Goodfella (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice find ibglowin...


I have been to canada many times. I have had wine in my suitcase and had no problems. (a couple bottles)


Crossing in a car..... I'm not so sure I would tell them I have any at all....


Needless to say..... Do no drinking and driving in Canada!!! It is a felony.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 28, 2010)

Silence is golden in this instance! If they don't ask specifically, no digo nada!


----------



## Dean (Jun 29, 2010)

I honestly don't know the answer with homebrew. I know that as a Canadian, when *I* bring wine home, I get royally taken (without lube, I might add). The worst was a simple bottle of 2 buck chuck. Charles Shaw Vineyard Chardonnay. It cost $2.30 for the bottle at Trader Joes, and it cost me $8.00 in duty to bring it home.

Every 7 days in the USA, we are allowed to bring home 1.5L of wine, 24 cans of beer, or 1.14L of liquor, along with 200 cigarettes and 50 cigars. Since you are coming into Canada, I would assume the same applies, so that would be 2 regular 750ml bottles of wine. Any more than that, and they can get you at the border.

Depending on the crossing you choose, you may or may not get away with it. Lately, I've found the Canadian side of the crossing to be quite a bit more thorough, and I live here and am a Citizen. I'm not sure why our border services agency is on higher alert lately, but I don't try to get away with anything with them.


----------



## Bartman (Jun 29, 2010)

I suspect the Canadian border patrol is on alert because of all the threats by us nasty Americans to "escape" to Canada if one politician or another is elected...





As far as the home-made alcohol you can take across the border, I can't understand why they would be quite so restrictive, unless it is a revenue source for the government.


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 29, 2010)

Holy shat, your not kidding..... Guess you have to bring your own lube next time.... I had read Canada was outrageous on Alcohol taxes and that just goes to prove it. Guess that's also why there is so much homebrew being made in Canada (with wine kits being sold in Costco no less!) as well to escape paying the crazy high alcohol taxes. 

Oh well guess you have to pay for the "free" health care system somehow eh!



Dean said:


> when *I* bring wine home, I get royally taken (without lube, I might add). The worst was a simple bottle of 2 buck chuck. Charles Shaw Vineyard Chardonnay. It cost $2.30 for the bottle at Trader Joes, and it cost me $8.00 in duty to bring it home.


----------



## grapeman (Jun 29, 2010)

I live about 30 miles from the border and haven't been to Canada in about 10 years now. It has gotten progressively more difficult and expensive to cross the border since the "Free Trade Agreement". I haven't even applied for a VISA or quick pass card since I never go. Such a shame. They have such a beautiful country. Border crossings have become too sophisticated. Recently a farmer petitioned the government to stop trying to upgrade their local crossing. It was like a $10 million upgrade and they were going to seize the farmer's land. What did they do- close the crossing instead. Now the locals can't get across without driving 30 miles out of their way.


----------



## Dean (Jun 29, 2010)

yeah, our liquor taxes are a major source of revenue for our Gov't. It all stems back to prohibition days. The Canadians were given a choice. Move to prohibition, or accept Gov't run liquor. We still wanted to drink so...now it's a source of major income for the government. Sin Tax is what most call it.


----------



## Dean (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh, and the best $50 I ever spent was on a Nexus (quickpass) for border crossings. I just fly through them now, but I pay duty/taxes on everything, auto-paid to my credit card.


----------



## herbenus (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for all the input. I think I'll play it safe and try and drink any before I get there. And that doesn't sound right I know. I mean I'll drink it at previous stops. I'll have to just break down and actually pay for a glass of wine like I used to. Might be an opportunity to expand those horizons.


Bill


----------

